# The things I want say to..



## mel (Jun 24, 2011)

Today I was at work and just wishing I could say something outloud to people ...and I started thinking tonight about our fun threads..so this thread is for the things you want to say to someone (or someones) without having to say it outloud or to them..lol (good or bad)

I shall start..

to my coworkers: No No ..you just sit there and do nothing while I get this all finished. I enjoy the fact you lie your way out of every thing. Ohh and by the way...you racist, prejudice,talk about everyone, unintelligent,dumbass, know nothing idiot...you make me want to scream every day!

ahhhhh...ok better


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 24, 2011)

I like this!

----

To the guy who works at the coffee shop: I love it when you serve me. And when you turn around to get something. You have a really nice ass. Dayum, boy. :eat2:


----------



## russianrobot (Jun 24, 2011)

mel said:


> Today I was at work and just wishing I could say something outloud to people ...and I started thinking tonight about our fun threads..so this thread is for the things you want to say to someone (or someones) without having to say it outloud or to them..lol (good or bad)
> 
> I shall start..
> 
> ...



*On Religion and those who proselytize: 
*

*We don't want your forgiveness. We won't make excuses. We're not gonna blame you, even if you are an accessory... But we will not except your natural order. We didn't come for absolution, we didn't ask to be redeemed. But isn't how it is, every goddamn time... Your prayers are always answered, in the order they're received...cmq 
*


----------



## spiritangel (Jun 24, 2011)

Mr Artist

words like Hatred and vitrol do not apply to how I spoke to you I think you need to look at how your feeling about yourself and reflect it inwards rather than outwards at me


----------



## SillyLady (Jun 24, 2011)

To my roommate: I really wish you were not so judgmental about life in general all of the time. You make mistakes too but the rest of us are just too kind to lay out every bad decision you have ever made in your life. Oh and please clean your mess in the living room and kitchen. LOL! 


Is it cheating if I say one more? 

To the hot construction man who repaired my ceiling: It was a nice surprise to wake up to someone so hot walking into my bedroom at 7am without warning.. but next time can you please knock on my front door first? I almost acted out what I thought was a dream. LOL!! *blows a kiss* hahaha


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jun 24, 2011)

To my mom: I can't be 100%...do you know? Are you okay with it, or just weirded out and avoiding the topic like you do with everything that's unusual? 

To co-worker CJ: For heaven's sake, tone it down Mr. Loud-And-Obnoxious-Socializer. It's four-in-thefreakin'-morning for crying-out-load! :doh:

To whoever invented the hyphen: Thanks!


----------



## SillyLady (Jun 24, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> To whoever invented the hyphen: Thanks!



I love it!! LOL!!!!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 24, 2011)

To my boss: you're a weasel. You're also hard-working, well-organized, and a clear communicator; I'll continue to support you because you do your job efficiently. But you're still a weasel.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 24, 2011)

To the guy I'm crazy about:

I know your friends wouldn't approve. I know that because of the industry they're in, looks mean everything. I know they would be torturous if anything happened. And it saddens me. I hate that this is the case for every guy I've met. I'll keep caring through the years, but it sucks that I'll never be good enough simply because I'm not a 5 foot 10 waif model. Or a mini Pamela Anderson.


----------



## pegz (Jun 24, 2011)

To the biker bitch.... you have so many good qualities... if you only knew how many times I have said "wow..she's really good at that" or "how talented"... but yet.. you can't shut the f**k up. You trod over everything and everybody like they are nothing. SIGHHH... it's friggin' exhausting being around you. However... I will continue to "man up" and deal with you. I will continue to give praise where it is due... while secretly keeping the thoughts of the yards and yards of duct tape I want to wrap around your mouth.


----------



## luvbigfellas (Jun 24, 2011)

To my future (and oddly, past) roommate: Darling, you know I love you like a sister. But for shitsake, get your shit together. Thanks.

To my undeniable crush: It's been four years since we met, c'mon. Really. I know how you feel. 'Cause it's the same damn thing every time. And then you get shy/scared. WTF.

To an ex-boyfriend: You're still pretty fucking awesome, and sometimes I still do miss you. You're still a good person and rawk my socks.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 24, 2011)

He is a better man than you could ever hope to be and the funny thing is you always knew you couldn't hold a candle to him.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jun 24, 2011)

My fixation with you started out as teasing my friend for liking you. Now _I_ get all jittery when you're around.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jun 24, 2011)

To you-know-who: Yeah, I don't think I can keep that promise about remaining bros. Also, you were right about that one thing, with the exception of maybe 10 people on this earth.


----------



## SillyLady (Jun 25, 2011)

To the random guy at starbucks who striked up a convo with me: Thank you so much! You will never know how badly I needed to hear something positive today from someone! You really made my day/week/month/year when you asked to capture my smile bc it was incredible. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for making me feel so good today!  I will definitely pass it forward.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jun 25, 2011)

To the girl who is always on my mind:

I hope you feel the same way about me like I do about you. You mean a whole lot to me and I wouldn't trade knowing you for anything.


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 25, 2011)

To the people who tipped the scales in favor of same-sex marriage here in New York...as a Christian...I THANK YOU FOR UNDERSTANDING "LOVE IS LOVE IS LOVE"....:bow:


----------



## pegz (Jun 25, 2011)

Sweetie said:


> To the people who tipped the scales in favor of same-sex marriage here in New York...as a Christian...I THANK YOU FOR UNDERSTANDING "LOVE IS LOVE IS LOVE"....:bow:



It wouldn't let me give you rep for this.... must spread more.... HOWEVER.. you will be rep'd here!!!


----------



## EMH1701 (Jun 25, 2011)

To my co-worker who constantly brags about having lost 18 pounds in a few months on a high protein diet to fit into her dream wedding dress: Do you have any idea how quickly you will gain that back eating normally once you quit dieting?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 25, 2011)

To the guy who's mad at me because his now ex admitted to being a bisexual, that's more interested in women, and having a crush on me:

Calling me a fat ugly bitch isn't going to change her mind. In fact, it might be reinforcing the fact that she's preferring women. And excuse me, but your slim model of an ex thinks I'm awesome, so... I don't think you know what you're talking about 

And to all the other guys who're going to call me a fat ugly bitch: I'm sorry I can pick up more women than you without even trying. (No really. And it's not tooting my horn. I mean it just... _happens._) Maybe if you were nicer, this wouldn't be the case.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey You, you are not as witty and as smart as you think you are. Chew on that.


----------



## BCBeccabae (Jun 26, 2011)

You. You're constantly what's monopolizing my thoughts. Everything is different, nothings really changed.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jun 26, 2011)

To the crowd: You have won. I'm letting you (the figurative 'Terrorists') win. Slowly and surely you chipped away until OTHER things dealt the final blow(s). Yep.

To the other crowd: Keep your heart open, your bullshit detector on, and your wallet shut.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jun 26, 2011)

To my neighbors,

I know you don't work, and both of you are on "disability" (I'm now 99% sure you are both defrauding the government), however you do know that I do work and that my main day to do laundry is Sunday. However, I realize that in other 6 days of the week it is just too hard for you to find time to do laundry because you know....you are so busy not working.

Oh and this bullshit that I can only do like two loads before you need it again - that is coming to an end my friend. You have 6 other days to do laundry - do it then...and who knows I might take Monday too. 

Thank you,

Your pissed off neighbor in the back who needs to wash her laundry!!!


----------



## mel (Jun 26, 2011)

to myself: why did i type the title of the thread backwards..grrr

to the &^&^$#$## : one day I hope they see you for all of your bullshit and call you out on it. Then I hope they see what I have tried to do. 

to that person in the past : Fluck You for what you did!


----------



## mel (Jun 29, 2011)

C: Can I really trust YOU? I hope so..


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 29, 2011)

The guy that works at that one department in that big name store: 

I've always had a crush on you. Admittedly, I still do. It's too bad you can't see how cool I am. But then again, maybe "he" told you things about me that would ruin it.  Sigh. I do wish you'd give me a chance, though.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 30, 2011)

To the people that are responsible for my earnings:
You over-work me; you over-work all of us. You demand more than you ought; you demand more than you required upon hire. You expect unreasonable perfection. You punish harshly to those who do not deserve it and you're unwilling to justly punish those that do. You've structured the workload unevenly. You've said inspirational and wise things and then drowned all integrity with meaningless dribble.
Nevertheless, I will continue to work; for myself. I will continue to find new ways to improve my personal work ethic while unearthing the holes you've created along the way. I will continue to master my art and master my skills - skills that you seem unable to recognize; not in just myself, but in everyone. I will continue to do the best I can, and improve my best each and every day. Because I strive for more, for myself. As long as you know that it's not for you.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jun 30, 2011)

I could write pages. PAGES.

To the idiots who insist one walking down an aisle people at work (such as me) are working in when you don't even stop to look at or take something off the shelf: FUCKING GO AROUND I'M TRYING TO WORK HERE!!!!

To the people who don't signal lane changes: Get the fuck off the roads.

To K, at work: You don't seem to be capable of realizing it, but I like you. If I didn't know you had a boyfriend, I'd probably ask you out. Despite the fact you can be an incredibly irritating bitch. I think you got the wrong impression of me early on, and nothing I do seems able to fix that.

To the young woman in this week's store who looks horribly familiar: Hi, you look familiar and I can't figure out why. Is there anywhere I might have encountered you in the past? I don't usually forget visually captivating people. = P

To D, at work: Just please, stop talking. Or making any kind of noise. Please. My nerves can't take any more of you.

(I'll stop for now. Sleep needed.)


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 30, 2011)

You wonder aloud why people don't 'get' you when you yourself don't get you. You don't understand why people won't accept you or love you when you yourself don't accept or love yourself. You loathe yourself. Every single thing you do or say doesn't say it obliquely but blatantly and yet you demand to know why why why life is what it is. You are not entitled to an explanation. None of us are. 

You think life doesn't suck for everyone? It does and your blaming everyone and not taking ANY responsibility for your own actions and thoughts makes you more miserable but rather than look for the lessons in your mistakes, mistakes we all make, you prefer to be the victim. When people try to encourage you, you reject it and lash out. This is why people withdraw from you. This is why the ones you want don't want you back. Not that you don't have something to give but because you refuse to. 

I have failed miserably at many things in life. I have made horrible mistakes I'm ashamed of and probably will continue to do so like most everyone else. I am not better than you. But I don't make excuses that I am some unique case that no one understands or that no one has ever experienced what I have because it's not true. What I have learned is that wallowing in self-pity is self-destructive and life is too short to be so self-indulgent. I also know that forgiveness is less about others and more about me and that forgiving myself is part of growing up and we never stop needing to learn. 

I do wish you the best. I wish you health. I wish you joy. I wish that your responsibilities were not so overwhelming and I hope one day you can learn from all of it and grow because your potential is limitless.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jun 30, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> You wonder aloud why people don't 'get' you when you yourself don't get you. You don't understand why people won't accept you or love you when you yourself don't accept or love yourself. You loathe yourself. Every single thing you do or say doesn't say it obliquely but blatantly and yet you demand to know why why why life is what it is. You are not entitled to an explanation. None of us are.
> 
> You think life doesn't suck for everyone? It does and your blaming everyone and not taking ANY responsibility for your own actions and thoughts makes you more miserable but rather than look for the lessons in your mistakes, mistakes we all make, you prefer to be the victim. When people try to encourage you, you reject it and lash out. This is why people withdraw from you. This is why the ones you want don't want you back. Not that you don't have something to give but because you refuse to.
> 
> ...


 
What a wonderfully classy lady you are, CP.


----------



## Puddles (Jun 30, 2011)

To the 85 yr old and the 60 yr old I work for.....

Do I look like a chess piece to you? I WILL NOT be played one against the other in this childish game the two of you play on an hourly basis. I do my job, and I do it well. I do what I'm suppose to, if I do extra it's because I'm a good person, helpful and willing. What is OKAY for me to do today, damn well better be okay for me to do tomorrow. Make up your damn minds!


----------



## Mishty (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey babe: When I said "open" I meant open for discussion, not open for anything and everything that would fit. Oh and enough with the lies, you went through my phone, I went through yours, and the bottom line is....*sigh* you are a bit of a whore. I love you, forever, but never again. 

Mama: ENOUGH with this bossy shit, we all know how to make a damn pickle. okie dokie? okie fuckin' dokie.


----------



## Lamia (Jun 30, 2011)

To the kids who think it's funny knocking on my window in the middle of the night. You're not funny or brave. I am waiting patiently for the glass to break and sever your hand.


----------



## SillyLady (Jul 1, 2011)

Dad, you are not skinny. You never have been. So why do you insist on making me feel bad about my weight? I love myself and I know I am beautiful despite what the scale says. It has taken me a long time to love myself. So why.. why ruin it for me? Why make me cry?! Why make me doubt myself?? The comments you make are more hurtful than anything anyone else has ever said to me.


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Jul 2, 2011)

To one of my co-workers. STFU. Dynamics exist for a reason.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jul 2, 2011)

Dear Bossy Boss,

Really? Must you continually speak down to me and treat me like I don't know how to do the simplest of tasks? 

Here is a clue... I'm 99.9% sure I'm smarter than you. I'm better at adapting to change then you are and without me you would be screwed. I do more than you could possibly know. 

You will find out when I find another job and leave the company, how much I really do and how much I know.


----------



## mel (Jul 3, 2011)

to ( ) ... you really need to get a clue. I dont deserve to be spoken to that way just beacuse YOU have issues!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jul 3, 2011)

To the mail person who keeps on losing my mail.

After all these years and you STILL can't get it right? How many times must I go to the Postmaster to complain....go get your eyes checked FFS!

To my supervisor - pal, you are almost 50 - BRUSH YOUR F**KING TEETH. A shower and some cologne wouldn't hurt either. You are GROSS.

To my ex - would you DIE already? Hell isn't full.....yet.

To my soul mate - I love you. I always have - I always will.

To my bff - thank you for always loving me unconditionally for all these years. I miss you everyday xo

To Mel - thanks for this thread :kiss2:


----------



## GentleSavage (Jul 3, 2011)

You bragging about all the weight you've lost on your new "life style change" and how awesome all your boss thinks you are makes me feel like a complete and utter loser, and you know it. So can you please stop it already. You can get really annoying sometimes, and you how fragile I am right now. So stop rubbing all of this in my face.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jul 3, 2011)

To the guy I once went on a date with:

I don't _really_ want to see you again. I just wanted something to do. So I don't really care that it hasn't happened. You're not really my type, either. I'm just bored. But... looks like you're not up for it, anyway. Well... have a nice life


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Jul 3, 2011)

To my ex: You are a sweet guy and I know how cliche it is to say, "it's not you, it's me." Well this time, it really was. We wouldn't have made the distance.

To my mom: You really need to grow up and stop acting like you are in high school. I can't wait to start my life without you this fall. You really may think you have gotten me this far, but I got here this far on my own. I am succeeding. You never did. Stop taking credit for it.

To my dad: You were never in my life, and now that you want to be, I don't want you to be. I miss you, I do, but you weren't there when everything counted.


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 3, 2011)

You need to learn when *not *to cross the line! Whoever taught you about *certain *things, did not teach you about respecting what is not yours and that there are *certain *things you DO NOT mess with! You like to quote the Bible? Ok, well here is one for you... *THOU SHALL NOT COVET*!! Learn it, live it and move on! Wayyyy on.


----------



## mel (Jul 6, 2011)

to you: wow..seriously? fluck off!


----------



## LeoGibson (Jul 6, 2011)

To the legion of dumb people on the highways of the United States.Are you holding the phone with your foot?No?Then why do you slow down and not keep an even speed just because your on the phone?Two words,Cruise Control.

Another thing,when you are getting on the freeway,pay F'ing attention to the flow of traffic.Contrary to your ignorant belief,you yield to us on the main lane,NOT the other way around.Yes if I can move over I will as a courtesy,but if not possible,I will put your ass in the ditch before I lock my brakes and jacknife a trailer.

On the subject of passing me on a hill.Yep I go slow going up it.Hey,gravity's a bitch.But if you pass me at the top,you better be moving going down the other side because that same gravity that slowed me to a crawl is now throwing me down with wild abandon.

Just if you would,hang the phone up long enough so that you can fully use both hands to reach way up and with a slight counter-clockwise twist,remove your head from your ass and drive like you have a modicum of common sense.Thank you.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 7, 2011)

Dear O
Since we argued Heaven for 4 hours I am content in knowing you won't be there in my Heaven when I arrive. And why you are suddenly concerned with how I am just makes me shake my head and PTL I am still obnoxious, keeps you off the front lawn.
Signed
Still the Greatest of Them All.


----------



## JimBob (Jul 7, 2011)

You're a child. I made love to someone who's still a child in their head, and that's the only thing that split us apart.

I can't believe I was so stupid.


----------



## Mishty (Jul 13, 2011)

C.H: Sometimes darling you need to listen, and learn. You can't learn anything when your teaching everyone else a lesson. Okay, and um I don't even care anymore, I'm taking a break from being in a shadow.


----------



## Lamia (Jul 13, 2011)

Dear Tyler's mom,

Do you think standing in a nursing home screaming it's her or me is really going to help him with the healing process? You've clearly lost your mind. He needs all the love and support he can get right now he doesn't need your Jerry Springer bullshit you insensitive twat and saying things like "I was here for him through all of this and I didnt' have to be" is bullshit. Sorry you don't get mom of the year for doing your f#$%ng job".

I hate you very much. 

Diann


----------



## MissAshley (Jul 14, 2011)

To an annoying co-worker: Bitch, are you out of your mind? You think you can just come waddling in here (and yes you literally waddle) and just take your sweet ass time doing everything like it's a damn day at the park while I, a 5'2 and 95 lbs person, work circles around your ass. You can't even lift a 35 lb grill and have to ask a man to do it? Seriously??? And then you act like you work hard. And I have figured out what your little system is too. You avoid all of the hard work and leave it for me and you take your time so you won't have to do much else. Well that's not going to happen when I pull a few strings with the boss tomorrow. I'ma put your slow ass to work! You are going to SWEAT HARD just like the rest of us. Muahhaaaa.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 14, 2011)

To fat haters on a fat positive forum: why are you here?


----------



## mossystate (Jul 14, 2011)

MissAshley said:


> To an annoying co-worker: Bitch, are you out of your mind? You think you can just come waddling in here (and yes you literally waddle) and just take your sweet ass time doing everything like it's a damn day at the park while I, a 5'2 and 95 lbs person, work circles around your ass. You can't even lift a 35 lb grill and have to ask a man to do it? Seriously??? And then you act like you work hard. And I have figured out what your little system is too. You avoid all of the hard work and leave it for me and you take your time so you won't have to do much else. Well that's not going to happen when I pull a few strings with the boss tomorrow. I'ma put your slow ass to work! You are going to SWEAT HARD just like the rest of us. Muahhaaaa.



Do you even understand WHERE THE HELL YOU ARE POSTING??!

Wait...DO YOU CARE?

Don't bother answering that.

I really hate that you are now posting in the bbw forum...but seeing how so much is allowed in there that doesn't belong from other fas, I can only report your post and hope for the best.


----------



## bmann0413 (Jul 14, 2011)

To that girl at work,

Hey, I know I'm not the most good-looking guy in the world, but that doesn't give you the reason to say it to my face. It kinda hurt my feelings a little.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jul 14, 2011)

MissAshley said:


> To an annoying co-worker: Bitch, are you out of your mind? You think you can just come waddling in here (and yes you literally waddle) and just take your sweet ass time doing everything like it's a damn day at the park while I, a 5'2 and 95 lbs person, work circles around your ass. You can't even lift a 35 lb grill and have to ask a man to do it? Seriously??? And then you act like you work hard. And I have figured out what your little system is too. You avoid all of the hard work and leave it for me and you take your time so you won't have to do much else. Well that's not going to happen when I pull a few strings with the boss tomorrow. I'ma put your slow ass to work! You are going to SWEAT HARD just like the rest of us. Muahhaaaa.



That woman may be fat but you're just plain old _thick_, Ashley. Like Monique said, do you even _know _where you're posting? Have you seriously come onto a _fat _forum - the BBW board no less - to ridicule a woman for _waddling_?

GTFO.


----------



## Tau (Jul 14, 2011)

MissAshley said:


> To an annoying co-worker: Bitch, are you out of your mind? You think you can just come waddling in here (and yes you literally waddle) and just take your sweet ass time doing everything like it's a damn day at the park while I, a 5'2 and 95 lbs person, work circles around your ass. You can't even lift a 35 lb grill and have to ask a man to do it? Seriously??? And then you act like you work hard. And I have figured out what your little system is too. You avoid all of the hard work and leave it for me and you take your time so you won't have to do much else. Well that's not going to happen when I pull a few strings with the boss tomorrow. I'ma put your slow ass to work! You are going to SWEAT HARD just like the rest of us. Muahhaaaa.



Are you dissing a FAT WOMAN on a FAT POSTIVE BOARD?? Are you stupid?? Why don't you fuck off elsewhere where that kind of hate is welcome?? There are plenty of spaces for it - I certainly don't want to see it here.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jul 14, 2011)

bmann0413 said:


> To that girl at work,
> 
> Hey, I know I'm not the most good-looking guy in the world, but that doesn't give you the reason to say it to my face. It kinda hurt my feelings a little.



It says more about her than it does about you! Fuck her! Besides, I personally think you're handsome.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 14, 2011)

New posters need to take a class on knowing their audience. Coming into a forum full of fat people and saying things like you're not _that_huge, or using the fact that someone waddles as an insult, just might not be the smartest thing to do. I mean there are people here who are just that huge, or do waddle and this place should be a place where they can be free of that bullshit.


----------



## LeoGibson (Jul 14, 2011)

I have never read any other posts by MissAshley,so I don't 'now if there is always an undercurrent of hate in her posts.I agree this description of her co worker is insulting and in poor taste on this of all boards.

However I can understand that kind of frustration with a co worker.I work outdoors in the Texas heat in an often physical job,and nothing aggravates me more than a lazy ass that refuses to work hard.I don't care if you are as big as I am or even bigger or skinnier for that matter.I don't care if you are younger or older,another guy or a woman.You know what this job entails and you chose to take it,so I'm not cutting you any slack.If you can't do it,get out so someone that can do it can get a job.I'm not gonna do my work and yours too.I believe in true equality,not the B.S. kind that says I'll make an accomodation so you can do the job.

Anyhow her post brought up one of those things I'd like to tell a couple of my co workers.


----------



## Mishty (Jul 14, 2011)

MissAshley said:


> To an annoying co-worker: Bitch, are you out of your mind? You think you can just come waddling in here (and yes you literally waddle) and just take your sweet ass time doing everything like it's a damn day at the park while I, a 5'2 and 95 lbs person, work circles around your ass. You can't even lift a 35 lb grill and have to ask a man to do it? Seriously??? And then you act like you work hard. And I have figured out what your little system is too. You avoid all of the hard work and leave it for me and you take your time so you won't have to do much else. Well that's not going to happen when I pull a few strings with the boss tomorrow. I'ma put your slow ass to work! You are going to SWEAT HARD just like the rest of us. Muahhaaaa.






> During the first couple of months while I browsed around their circle of blogs (commonly refered to as the fat-o-sphere), I could understand how many people might not exactly understand what it was all about. A lot of people think that these advocates are proud, unhealthily fat, lazy individuals who eat everything in sight and see nothing wrong with it. They might also think that they spout off lines like, Real women have curves and bash skinny people. Generally, that is not the case. I admit that at first, I didnt really get it either. Some of the posts I would read threw me off a little bit, but I have since learned that basically all they really want is respect like any other living human being deserves.
> 
> I have always found the concept of fat acceptance pretty interesting. Obviously, Im not in the movement because Im not fat, even though many advocates welcome thin people, but I have been following along and commenting in their blogs and I understand some of the general ideas. I think a lot of people can be healthy while being considered overweight. I am considered underweight and I know that I am healthy, so who would I be if I didnt think the same could be true for people who are overweight? Plus, I support people standing up against discrimination of any kind as well as people who are trying to love their body




......... Practice what you preach little girl.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jul 14, 2011)

MissAshley said:


> To an annoying co-worker: Bitch, are you out of your mind? You think you can just come waddling in here (and yes you literally waddle) and just take your sweet ass time doing everything like it's a damn day at the park while I, a 5'2 and 95 lbs person, work circles around your ass. You can't even lift a 35 lb grill and have to ask a man to do it? Seriously??? And then you act like you work hard. And I have figured out what your little system is too. You avoid all of the hard work and leave it for me and you take your time so you won't have to do much else. Well that's not going to happen when I pull a few strings with the boss tomorrow. I'ma put your slow ass to work! You are going to SWEAT HARD just like the rest of us. Muahhaaaa.




Your contempt is showing a little bit...just so you know. I mean, it's subtle, but anyone with two brain cells to rub together could probably suss out that you find her fat self, (compared to your 5'2, 95 pound self, of course, you are sure to point out) to be the reason her slow moving behaviors annoy you, with their waddling and what not...

Might I suggest : Ihatefatpeople.net, or fattiesareruiningmydaywiththeirwaddle.com, or some other more suitable forum for this sort of expression?


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jul 14, 2011)

MissAshley said:


> To an annoying co-worker: Bitch, are you out of your mind? You think you can just come waddling in here (and yes you literally waddle) and just take your sweet ass time doing everything like it's a damn day at the park while I, a 5'2 and 95 lbs person, work circles around your ass. You can't even lift a 35 lb grill and have to ask a man to do it? Seriously??? And then you act like you work hard. And I have figured out what your little system is too. You avoid all of the hard work and leave it for me and you take your time so you won't have to do much else. Well that's not going to happen when I pull a few strings with the boss tomorrow. I'ma put your slow ass to work! You are going to SWEAT HARD just like the rest of us. Muahhaaaa.



Meh. It's insensitive, but I understand the sentiment. My least favorite coworker finally, FINALLY quit. I found out yesterday (I'm not posted at my home store right now, so I'm not exactly in the loop) and had to bite my tongue, 'cause I found out from my store manager when I stopped in on the way to work in Hazlet yesterday morning.

Gah, so happy about that. One less speed bump.


----------



## Gingembre (Jul 14, 2011)

I understand the sentiment too, but it's incredibly insensitive and completely uncalled for when posted on a size acceptance board. Moaning about a lazy co-worker is one thing, but directing the criticism at size is totally not on. Not here.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 14, 2011)

I suppose 'beauty is throughout' is only as far as you define it, Ashley? For someone who claims they promote beauty and acceptance you're a very confused and ignorant individual and have learned nothing from your er.....observations here. It's okay to be frustrated and angry. It's not okay to be hateful toward someone because they're not your size, your weight or your speed. How is the behavior you plan toward your coworker spreading love and beauty? What kind of warm reception do you think your very telling posts all over Dimensions do you expect from a group of people who ideally...okay reasonably...hope for a place where they're accepted and embraced as is and not reminded that they waddle or are lazy or aren't as quick as others. 

I honestly think you like to come here because you want to feel superior that you're mingling with the fat kids but you don't get a cookie for that. Not even a low-fat, low-cal one. Sorry. That wasn't even a 'I was having a bad day, mea culpa' comment. That was a true colors moment and I see them shining right through.

Pitiful.


----------



## rellis10 (Jul 14, 2011)

As much as it was a bad comment to make, I think the point has been made by now. Can we move on?


----------



## mossystate (Jul 14, 2011)

The title of the thread is Things I Want To Say. Just like you got your say. See how this works?


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 14, 2011)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Meh. It's insensitive, but I understand the sentiment. My least favorite coworker finally, FINALLY quit. I found out yesterday (I'm not posted at my home store right now, so I'm not exactly in the loop) and had to bite my tongue, 'cause I found out from my store manager when I stopped in on the way to work in Hazlet yesterday morning.
> 
> Gah, so happy about that. One less speed bump.


 
Yeah, it's insensitive like it would be "insensitive" to spew bigotry towards an entire race of people because one person of color offended you. Would you tolerate use of the "N" word, or some other wildly inappropriate display of racism as "understandable" because I just happen to be frustrated by one person's lack of work ethic? Or would you think that I'm a raging lunatic of a bigot?

Yeah.

Begone, Ashley. Retroactively.


----------



## MissAshley (Jul 14, 2011)

Ok for those of you who are offended for my post in this thread, the girl I am talking about isn't even fat at all. She's skinny!! Lol. I like how many of you assume she's fat, like what the hell? Why she waddles, I don't know. There's no need to get upset. Many of the posts in this thread are worse.

I do not have to explain myself on why I am here for the 100th time. 

I have been nice to people here, there's no need to be so hateful and unwelcoming towards me. 


I wouldn't be here if I hated fat people. 

Having that said, thanks to all the people who have went out of there way to understand me, who I am, why I am here and welcome me here. I really do appreciate it.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 14, 2011)

MissAshley said:


> I wouldn't be here if I hated fat people.
> 
> .



You obviously haven't been here long...


----------



## MissAshley (Jul 14, 2011)

fatgirlflyin said:


> You obviously haven't been here long...



You obviously don't know a thing about me.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 14, 2011)

Ashley, come on. You can't possibly understand why we assumed that?


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 14, 2011)

MissAshley said:


> You obviously don't know a thing about me.



Nope I don't, nor did I claim to. 

You made an insensitive comment because you didn't care enough to take into account who your audience was. Then you turn around and say that you wouldn't be here if you didn't like fat people, and anyone who's posted here long enough knows that there are lots of people here who don't give two shits about fat people.


----------



## MissAshley (Jul 14, 2011)

Yes I can see how someone might think I was referring to a fat person. I admit and apologize for not thinking through my post. I was still in a pissed off mood and just kinda ranted a bit.


----------



## Tina (Jul 14, 2011)

It's easy to see just who are bigots, of any kind -- you get them when they're angry and see what bigoted thoughts fall out their mouth.



MissAshley said:


> To an annoying co-worker: Bitch, are you out of your mind? You think you can just come waddling in here (and yes you literally waddle) and just take your sweet ass time doing everything like it's a damn day at the park while I, a 5'2 and 95 lbs person, work circles around your ass. You can't even lift a 35 lb grill and have to ask a man to do it? Seriously??? And then you act like you work hard. And I have figured out what your little system is too. You avoid all of the hard work and leave it for me and you take your time so you won't have to do much else. Well that's not going to happen when I pull a few strings with the boss tomorrow. I'ma put your slow ass to work! You are going to SWEAT HARD just like the rest of us. Muahhaaaa.


----------



## Donna (Jul 14, 2011)

See, to me it doesn't matter if the waddler in question is fat or thin. Perhaps this person being complained about waddles because they are disabled..and perhaps that disability may be why they cannot lift certain items or work as fast as you would like for them to. It may have nothing to do with being lazy and to assume someone is being purposefully lazy is shameful.


----------



## MissAshley (Jul 14, 2011)

Donna said:


> See, to me it doesn't matter if the waddler in question is fat or thin. Perhaps this person being complained about waddles because they are disabled..and perhaps that disability may be why they cannot lift certain items or work as fast as you would like for them to. It may have nothing to do with being lazy and to assume someone is being purposefully lazy is shameful.



She is purposefully being lazy. I've heard her admit it to someone else when she didn't think I was around. And not only that, this girl (who is a newbie and who I have been assigned to train) has repeatedly gotten an attitude with me, doesn't listen to me when I suggest something, and she has even tried to boss me and other people around because she thinks she knows best. She mocks and patronizes me. Our team needs to be fast and meet our goal times to getting work done, or the big bosses get pissed and cut our hours to meet payroll demands, which is why her speed is a concern to me, that and that fact that she was *suppose* to be my trainee (before she pretty much just dismissed me as her trainer). Maybe I should have made that part clear. 

I apologize for the for the waddling comment and I recognize that was a poor choice on my part. The rest still stands.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 14, 2011)

MissAshley, I'm just not sure what you being 95 pounds has to do with anything (especially if your comments about your coworker had nothing to do with size, as you are now claiming), yet it seems like something you find fit to mention in quite a few of your posts. How is that important here?


----------



## MissAshley (Jul 14, 2011)

mcbeth said:


> MissAshley, I'm just not sure what you being 95 pounds has to do with anything (especially if your comments about your coworker had nothing to do with size, as you are now claiming), yet it seems like something you find fit to mention in quite a few of your posts. How is that important here?



I was just trying to state that I'm really small and my size is underestimated a lot in terms of strength, but I can still manage to do the same work that the big men do around my workplace, which I think if you choose to be a truck unloader, that is what you should expect to be doing, no matter your age, sex, or size.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jul 14, 2011)

Okay, for future reference, provide adequate backstory. I know people sometimes get annoyed when I preface an anecdote with 2 minutes of detail to get them in the right frame of reference, but if they don't know the details, chances are the anecdote won't make any sense to them, and thus be wasted. Or worse, be interpreted wrong and cause a shitstorm.

OT:

Yield, Goddamnit!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't know that a back story or a frame of reference would have made much difference. She clearly felt that their difference in size was something worth pointing out and thought it necessary to point out the woman waddles. I think that says a whole lot right there.

What if she had pointed out the woman was black instead? How about gay? Or in a wheelchair? Then would it be ok for people to be upset?


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Jul 15, 2011)

To the sister I'm closest to:

I'm really aggravated that you spit me the line that my BIL doesn't care to come home to kids in his face when he gets home from work, when I asked you to help me out with keeping my son. You knew the predicament I was in, and still am in - working out a babysitter day-by-day during this summer's break. I was a little upset with having you as a pre-accepted backup, initially, and then you giving me that line because I had to be at work at 9..you telling me this mess the night before you were to keep him. But whatever. What really got me, was when I texted you last night, since I had no other options for today, and you telling me that you couldn't help me because you were keeping your friend's TWO kids from 9 - 12. So, the BIL doesn't mind TWO of a friend's kids but the nephew, you were 'concerned' about. Yea. Thanks. Thanks for not being there to help alleviate one of many burdens of stress I'm under. *sigh*


----------



## MissAshley (Jul 15, 2011)

fatgirlflyin said:


> I don't know that a back story or a frame of reference would have made much difference. She clearly felt that their difference in size was something worth pointing out and thought it necessary to point out the woman waddles. I think that says a whole lot right there.
> 
> What if she had pointed out the woman was black instead? How about gay? Or in a wheelchair? Then would it be ok for people to be upset?



I acknowledged the waddle comment was wrong and I sincerely apologize, especially to anyone who found that offensive. I shouldn't have said that as it was insensitive and really doesn't hold any significance to the overall point of my post.

___________________


To a friend: Could this be more ill timed? I really don't know what to say or what to do.


----------



## Dromond (Jul 16, 2011)

MissAshley said:


> I acknowledged the waddle comment was wrong and I sincerely apologize, especially to anyone who found that offensive. I shouldn't have said that as it was insensitive and really doesn't hold any significance to the overall point of my post.



It certainly was insensitive (at the very least) and it certainly didn't have any bearing on pretty much anything. However, you provided a very clear window into your thought process and your apology won't change what everyone saw. You clearly believe you are better because you are thin and fit. You clearly feel like another person's physical shortcomings (waddling) are fair game for ridicule. It's not a pleasant picture, and I am still wondering why you are here.


----------



## MissAshley (Jul 16, 2011)

Dromond said:


> It certainly was insensitive (at the very least) and it certainly didn't have any bearing on pretty much anything. However, you provided a very clear window into your thought process and your apology won't change what everyone saw. You clearly believe you are better because you are thin and fit. You clearly feel like another person's physical shortcomings (waddling) are fair game for ridicule. It's not a pleasant picture, and I am still wondering why you are here.



Let's get one thing clear. I am tired of people telling me what I think and feel. You are the 3rd person in the past 2 days to accuse me of thinking I am better than anyone else. You do not know me! You don't know what I think of myself, or in comparison to others. For the record, I know I am *not better* than anyone here, for the final time.

I apologized several times already and I understand that clearly isn't going to change some of your opinions of me, and that's fine. But is it necessary to keep interrogating me? That's not going to make me leave, just so you know. You can have your speculations, your opinions of me, whatever they are is your right to think of me.... but to state them as fact is not going to be happening.


----------



## LeoGibson (Jul 16, 2011)

MissAshley said:


> Let's get one thing clear. I am tired of people telling me what I think and feel. You are the 3rd person in the past 2 days to accuse me of thinking I am better than anyone else. You do not know me! You don't know what I think of myself, or in comparison to others. For the record, I know I am *not better* than anyone here, for the final time.
> 
> I apologized several times already and I understand that clearly isn't going to change some of your opinions of me, and that's fine. But is it necessary to keep interrogating me? That's not going to make me leave, just so you know. You can have your speculations, your opinions of me, whatever they are is your right to think of me.... but to state them as fact is not going to be happening.



Look,for what it's worth,for some people,you can never apologize enough.Anything you say will never be good enough or satisfy their need for a pound of flesh when someone offends them,so don't waste any more of your time trying.To my way of thinking you explained yourself well and seemed sincere,or at least as sincere as one can sound on a dry sterile message board post anyway.So enjoy life and remember this isn't IRL,it's only the internets.


----------



## MissAshley (Jul 16, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> Look,for what it's worth,for some people,you can never apologize enough.Anything you say will never be good enough or satisfy their need for a pound of flesh when someone offends them,so don't waste any more of your time trying.To my way of thinking you explained yourself well and seemed sincere,or at least as sincere as one can sound on a dry sterile message board post anyway.So enjoy life and remember this isn't IRL,it's only the internets.



I agree, and I think that can go both ways.


----------



## mel (Jul 25, 2011)

to exj: I hope one day they realize that the thoughts you put in their heads are not for their good, but for your own selfishness.


----------



## ktrnhill (Jul 26, 2011)

To you: You are so disrespectfull towards your wife. You are lucky to have someone so loving and caring in your life and all you do is talk about other women and comment on every so called "good looking " female on tv,at the mall, not caring if your wife hears you or not. You need to learn to keep thoughts and comments to yourself. I hope one day you get what you deserve.....A BROKEN HEART.......if you still have one.


----------



## CAMellie (Jul 28, 2011)

To my cousin: Yes...I love your mother. She's my aunt! But don't come trying to weep all over me about how she's ill and you're so worried about her when the truth is...you ignore the shit out of her!!!! And where the f&*) were you when MY mom DIED??? Not a single whisper from you and you couldn't be bothered to come to her memorial. You're fake and full of shit! Leave me alone!!!


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Jul 28, 2011)

This female friend of mine: "I'm sorry it's so hard for me to stop seeing you as a mentally, physically, and metaphysically attractive young woman I want to be intimate with, and just see you as another girl with a brain who I can be friends with."


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 9, 2011)

You thought I would never leave. You thought fat women were complacent. You thought I would sit in my tears and accept your crumbs because I had nowhere to go. You ignored and rejected my love and did everything you wanted to do without a thought for me. I know my worth. I was asleep, but I remember now. Until you do right by me, everything you do will crumble. Until you do right by me, everything you even think about is gonna fail.


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 10, 2011)

To myself:

WAKE THE FUCK UP! Ever since you became ill you have been letting me down. You've let the dark cloud linger again && it has done nothing but ruin YOU once more. GET THE FUCK OVER IT && MAKE MOVES SON!!! You just sit there in a slump dreaming about old days or what you wish life was like instead off your frowny ficed ass. Your kid sits there worrying about you because of how he almost lost you YOU FUCKIN MORON!!! HE LOVES YOU && THAT ISN'T ENOUGH TO SNAP YOU OUT OF IT? YOUR OWN FUCKIN DAD WAS A BAILER && YOU PROMISED YOU'D NEVER BE LIKE THAT. YOU'RE BREAKING THAT PROMISE. STOP BEING AN ASSHOLE && GET UP ALREADY. ENOUGH WITH THE FEELING SORRY FOR YOURSELF. There is a lot of cool shit you could be using this down time for. You're already in school && aced a class. GOOD! DO MORE. STOP TAKING SHIT SO LIGHTLY! STOP FINDING EXCUSES NOT TO DEAL WITH THE DAY! THE PHYSICAL PAIN IS ONLY TEMPORARY... BUT THE EMOTIONAL PAIN YOU'LL INEVITABLY CAUSE WILL STAIN FOR A LIFE TIME. You are proof of that. Forgiveness took you half a life time. Today is a new one Billie Boy, grad them fuckin boot straps && kick life's ass. Your son && I are counting on you... Please


----------



## danielson123 (Aug 10, 2011)

Listen, Jim. We're cousins. We went to preschool and high school together, and have been best buds in between. I don't know what's happened to you. You've become such an asshole. Care about somebody other than yourself for once in your life. This selfishness is really getting old and I would rather not despise you for the rest of my life. Grow up, realize what you have in life, and treat people, especially our own grandmother, with the respect they deserve.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Aug 11, 2011)

To myself:

Stop paying so much attention to the world around you. You're decently good at ignoring things which don't concern you, now learn to apply that to conversations taking place in your vicinity!


----------



## mel (Aug 23, 2011)

to ____ : I really really really miss you and my heart is breaking. 



..............

to myself: wake up and know your worth!


----------

